# Dash color



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
I looked through my restoration guide and couldn't find out what paint color is used inside my instrument panel and strip of reflector chrome on the upper face of dash. Is it the same as the 64 blue gray? Thanks guys, just finishing up the minor things.
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, are you talking about the upper strip where the screws go thru to the pad??
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff,
I believe it's the strip that's just above the instrument panel beneath the upper chrome. It's a darker color than the chrome. My dash bezel is so bad, it's hard to tell the color. It looks the same as what's inside the instrument panel faces....sorry for the incorrect terminology. 
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I just went out and looked at mine. It's original and in good shape. The color is exactly the same as the color inside the guage tubes: the walls that surround the guages. It's REALLY close to flat black, but has a bit of blue tint to it. Almost a turqoise/navy/black. Weird. Very close if not the same as the background color of the speedometer face itself. Find out what the speedo restorers are using and got some of that paint. (But NOT '65 paint...that's black) It has the same gloss factor as a speedo, too. Not 100% flat, but more of a dull satin. Good luck.
Jeff


----------

